# probleme bei emerge arts

## TheDodger

Ich wollte mir heute morgen KDE3.0.3 emerg'en, allerdings habe ich schon Probleme, das erste packet (arts) komplett zu kompilieren.  :Sad: 

Ich habe hier ein gentoo1.4 mit gcc3.2 komplett aufgesetzt, welches auch sonst zufriedenstellend läuft (bislang)

Diese Fehlermeldung bekomme ich schon beim ./configure:

```

shadowland portage # emerge arts

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge kde-base/arts-1.0.3 to /

alsa

>>> md5 ;-) arts-1.0.3.tar.bz2

alsa

alsa

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking arts-1.0.3.tar.bz2

Running sed on Makefile.am

Running sed on Makefile.in

>>> Source unpacked.

alsa

qtmt

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-none

checking target system type... i686-pc-none

checking for a BSD compatible install... /bin/install -c

[...]

checking for ogg/ogg.h... yes

checking for vorbis/vorbisfile.h... yes

checking for vorbis/vorbisenc.h... yes

checking for mad_synth_frame in -lmad... no

checking the required GSL-Loader library set... complete

checking size of pthread_mutex_t... configure: error: cannot run test program while cross compiling

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line -7419, Exitcode 1

!!! died running ./configure, kde_src_compile:configure

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/kde-base/arts/arts-1.0.3.ebuild .

shadowland portage #

```

seit wann will ich cross-compilieren? hatte ich noch nie dieses Problem!

----------

## Marvin-X

 *TheDodger wrote:*   

> Ich wollte mir heute morgen KDE3.0.3 emerg'en, allerdings habe ich schon Probleme, das erste packet (arts) komplett zu kompilieren. 
> 
> 

 

Ich hatte das Problem auch musste meine CFLAG Einstellung auf normal einstellen dann klappte es. Was allerdings passiert beim rückstellen und einem späteren emerge -u world, tja da wird es wohl Überraschungen geben.

----------

## TheDodger

 *Marvin-X wrote:*   

>  *TheDodger wrote:*   Ich wollte mir heute morgen KDE3.0.3 emerg'en, allerdings habe ich schon Probleme, das erste packet (arts) komplett zu kompilieren. 
> 
>  
> 
> Ich hatte das Problem auch musste meine CFLAG Einstellung auf normal einstellen dann klappte es. Was allerdings passiert beim rückstellen und einem späteren emerge -u world, tja da wird es wohl Überraschungen geben.

 

meine /etc/make.conf sieht CFLAGS so aus:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

#CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

#CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS=$CFLAGS

und für mich ist das normal  :Smile:  zumal der arts, den ich jetzt habe (KDE3.0.2) auch damit kompiliert wurde!

zumal .. daran kann es nicht gelegen haben, ich habe beim einsetztem von CFLAGS="i686 -O3 -pipe" noch immer den selben Fehler.

----------

## neo-X²

ich hatte die gleichen Sorgen, nachdem ich zwischenzeitlich von GC3.1 auf GCC3.1.1 aktualisiert hatte. Die Lösung dafür habe ich unter https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12330&highlight=gcc3+1+1

gefunden. Vieleicht kommst du damit erst einmal weiter.

----------

## TheDodger

hatte ich auch schon gelesen.

Nein, hier sind die Einträge soweit okay ... zumal ich ja gcc3.2 benutze.

Mittlwerweile kann ich auch kein 'recode' + 'libiconv' kompilieren.

Ein emerge net-misc/rsync läuft auch auf Fehler ...

Ich kapier das nicht mehr ...

Letzten Freitag lief alles noch super und jetzt - nach einem emerge rsync - habe ich nur noch Probleme!  :Sad: 

----------

## dad

vielleicht hilft ja folgender link

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12957

----------

## TheDodger

nein, leider nicht, denn meine Probleme traten ja schon bei configure auf ... mittlerweile läuft eine 2. Platte unter gentoo, da sieht's etwas besser aus.

(wenn das so weitergeht, muß ich doch noch 1-2 extra kaufen *fg*)

----------

